
Pornhub's Premium Content Is Free All Month to Italians Stuck in Lockdown - arbhassan
https://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2020/03/pornhub-premium-subscriptions-free-italy/
======
pergadad
I don't understand why this is spun up as such a big story. Yes it's funny
somehow and sex sells, but honestly it's not adding any real value (as enough
porn is anyway free). This is purely a marketing stunt and I'm disappointed a
community like HN would be so happy to promote it.

~~~
my_usernam3
> I'm disappointed a community like HN would be so happy to promote it

If you're not interested in a specific shared link, I'd recommend not
commenting on it. If links like this became the norm, maybe, but it certainly
isn't.

Was it a marketing stunt, yes. Is it also a fun one that I'd argue will
benefit some people during a time of distress, also yes. I know if I were in
Italy, I'd use it.

------
b34r
Doing the Lord’s work

~~~
lowdose
With a free handout.

~~~
mike_n
And with the other hand... _unzips_

------
debian3
All that Purell need to be put in good use.

~~~
tanseydavid
"You'll shoot your eye out, kid!"

------
paul_milovanov
Who said the civic spirit is dead

